# Western Flyer Golden Flyer



## Evans200 (Mar 7, 2015)

Just bought this bike from cabe'r the STIG. Should be here in a few days. The 1959 ads describe "special gold-tone fenders and trim" and the artwork looks like the fenders and tank have a gold finish instead of chrome. However every actual bike I've seen has none of these "gold" features. Since the ads don't have any actual photo's is it probable that the gold never made it into production??


----------



## jd56 (Mar 7, 2015)

I've only seen chrome fenders.
Gold tone. ..not sure what that was meant to be.
But these ad surely show gold...interesting
I do believe the graphics may have had gold highlights.

Not my bike but I have these file pictures of the Golden Flyer...it has chrome fenders...which of course could have been replaced at some pont but, I doubt it.
















It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## spook1s (Mar 7, 2015)

I think the gold tone "washed" off easily. I can see remnants of some sort of goldish colored "film" over parts of my tank and fenders. Looks like it may have been decal material possibly. Or maybe very thin poorly applied plating.  It's also not very gold.  Looks like a mix of brown and gold.
I have also noticed differences in the seats too.  Some have all gold seats, some have black with gold piping.


----------



## Evans200 (Mar 7, 2015)

I guess it's possible that they may have had gold anodizing on the fenders, tank, maybe the chain guard as well, from the factory. I'll look closely at mine when it arrives. And if that's the case, I might look into having those parts gold anodized. Would be stunning, but I'll ONLY do it if I know 100% that that's how they were built.


----------



## cadillacbike (Mar 7, 2015)

There was a gold film on them .Because I accidentally took mine off on the back fender thought it was rust before I realize what it was.


----------



## Evans200 (Mar 7, 2015)

cadillacbike, can you tell me what components had this gold film on them? I'm curious as to what type of film this was, like a mylar or ???/ Thanks! I would imagine many of these bikes had the remnants of the gold removed as it deteriorated, knowing that there is nice shiny chrome below.


----------



## cadillacbike (Mar 7, 2015)

It was the Tank, Fenders, Chainguard. Not for sure what material. Like hard Saranwrap.


----------



## Evans200 (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks! At this point I think I can safely assume that the Golden Flyer didn't gold anodize the parts. Anodizing would have been too costly. Must have used some sort of gold colored film, as others have said didn't last very long. Would be nice if a pristine original example existed for reference. Anyone??


----------

